# b5 a4 20v 5cylinder swap



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

has any one done this swap yet i have been researching it and cant find any answers aside from the occasional there was a guy that did it, if it is indeed doable does anyone know what will have to change for it to mount in a b5 a4 chassis i will be running 034 IIc any help is appreciated.


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

call 034. if anyone knows, its them

-Brett-


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Look on motorgeek


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

I say, just do it. How cares if any one has done it. I think that it will be a swap that alot of people will be doing soon.


----------



## Jim_Coupe (Nov 27, 2010)

Thish is what your lookin for 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBT3GOqSjVQ&playnext=1&list=PL39B42B74E047AD40&index=42


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

this doesnt look like a straightforward swap considering they had to fabricate a lock carrier (headlight/radiator mount) out of steel tubing because of the extra length of the 5cyl...whats up with the video on youtube with them running the car with the hood open..if this thing turbocharged why are they running it if the throttle body is not even hooked up ?


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Well to me that looked like the older 20v 5cyl. engine and not the NEW 2.5 20v VW engine. Don't get me wrong, the original 20v engine is still a force to be reckoned with. But new 20v I5 is the engine that I thought that you were talking about.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

FaithInMkIII2.0 said:


> this doesnt look like a straightforward swap considering they had to fabricate a lock carrier (headlight/radiator mount) out of steel tubing because of the extra length of the 5cyl...whats up with the video on youtube with them running the car with the hood open..if this thing turbocharged why are they running it if the throttle body is not even hooked up ?


 are you serious? obviously they weren't done with the car. its on standalone and its probably the first start up or something, its not like they are going to just leave it like that to take it to the track :screwy: 

also the 01a transmission from audi A4 and Coupe quattro are the same (bolt pattern) the swap wouldnt be hard, you will need custom mounts and like the other guy said something fabbed up in the front cross member (maybe a tube frame or something)


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i opted to just build my 1.8t for the time being, but it is a project i will one day look back into ty guys for all your input


----------

